

Reducing Docker Intermediate Layers and Dockerfile Complexity - smysnk
http://www.psidox.com/reducing-docker-intermediate-layers-and-dockerfile-complexity

======
yebyen
I know this is not the solution you are looking for, but here's what I do,
when I want a small image after a complex dockerfile and I don't care to
distribute it as layers:

    
    
      docker run layered-image -n container /bin/echo #noop
      docker export container > tarball.tar
      cat tarball.tar | docker import - flat-image
    

This has the disadvantage that your new flat image doesn't have any CMD
directive. You can add it with another dockerfile, starting with FROM flat-
image, and skipping straight to CMD ["/bin/bash", "/bootstrap.sh"]

